# Palladium



## Ranaz (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi Everyone
As a student of Palladium recovery I am attaching
Two pics of capacitors if anyone kindly tell me weather they have Palladium and others metals in them 
Ceramic capacitors
Thanks 
Rana


----------



## voidforged (Dec 27, 2020)

Incinerate one of each type, if they have a small cube shaped thing inside that doesn't burn up then its an MLCC that has silver and/or palladium.


----------



## Ranaz (Dec 28, 2020)

Thank you dear


----------

